# Nortriptyline?



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone have any experience of Nortriptyline? My doctor has just put me on this as a sub for Amitriptyline.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

SO, Iv been on Nortriptyline for just over a week now. I was supposed to start at 10 mg then go up to 20 then up to 30 over 3 weeks but im inpatient so I went up to 30mg straight away..SO far I have noticed that my pain is less which is good, It still requires a hot water bottle and paracetamol but not so much codeine. Iv taken that twice in the last week which im pleased about. and In the last two days my BM's have been pretty normal... I still get that urgency tho.Im felling a lot more awake during the day as well..And so far I have not noticed any bad side effects.Oh and my Anxiety has come down according to my IAPT worker


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> SO, Iv been on Nortriptyline for just over a week now. I was supposed to start at 10 mg then go up to 20 then up to 30 over 3 weeks but im inpatient so I went up to 30mg straight away..SO far I have noticed that my pain is less which is good, It still requires a hot water bottle and paracetamol but not so much codeine. Iv taken that twice in the last week which im pleased about. and In the last two days my BM's have been pretty normal... I still get that urgency tho.Im felling a lot more awake during the day as well..And so far I have not noticed any bad side effects.Oh and my Anxiety has come down according to my IAPT worker


Okay, think i spoke to soon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well even with meds that work there can be ups and downs, so try to focus on the good and not let the set backs get to you.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Been doing okay, on the BM's and pain. Still getting urgency and bloating and a little pain.Have noticed head shaking and staggering (as tho im drunk.... cant walk in a straight line and keep veering off) think this may be something to do with the nortriptyline.....Just want something to not have side effects!


----------

